# New Car Pool law??



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Reading the paper today and they say now you can car-pool, before there was a 5000aed fine - so if you were caught giving a lift to family or friend would you get fined? not sure i understand.

And now are they saying you can share your car, share as in let others 'drive it' or be passengers - clearing this up would be helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe you could always car pool, so long as you didnt take money for it...as then it would be an illegal taxi.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I believe you could always car pool, so long as you didnt take money for it...as then it would be an illegal taxi.



Correct - the latest announcement is for clarification really, as the previous ruling just ended up confusing everyone! 


-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

okay thanks


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm unclear as to why background checks must be performed on everyone who participates in the car pool.


----------

